# Lost Creek Found Dinner



## Skullanchor (Jul 29, 2008)

Went to LC today. I got on the water around 8 and had the pole in the water around 820. Fish on pretty much instantly. I kept the first one which was kind of small, thinking that I might be passing up on dinner. The next two were just barely under the slot, nice 14 inchers. I casted a few more times to see if maybe there was that 22+ to be had. I caught 3 or 4 more before

I decided to switch to the fly rod as I was afraid I would end up hooking one deep and I already had my limit from under the slot filled. No luck on it. switched back to try and catch another fish for the fun of it and no bites. by now the wind was pushing my kayak along pretty good so I headed back to the ramp around 10 or so.

Good old chartreuse powerbait. that stuff works pretty good there.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

That looks like a good time. Cool boat.


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

looks like a ton of fun! how is the water level up there? Were the crawdads out?


----------



## Skullanchor (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi Tallbuck, The water level looked a tad on the low side but not by much. I only say that because the ramp was down into the sand. As far as crawdads go, I did see part of a dead one right where I put my kayak in. I actually thought somebody was fishing with jumbo shrimp until I saw a big old claw. Is there a lot of them in there?


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

WOW, water was below the boat ramp? That is quite low then for this time of year. Was there still any snow up on the mountain tops? Yes, there are alot of crawdads in lost creek. We normally get a good haul of them for eating while we are up there fishing.


----------



## Skullanchor (Jul 29, 2008)

Its not so low you can't launch, it is just more that the lower part of the ramp is sand covered. Nobody in a boat that I saw had any troubles. I have been wanting to try and have a crawdad picnic somewhere. I started dating a Georgia girl and the sheer mention of it made her eyes light up haha.


----------

